# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ku stresohemi me shume?

## romeoOOO

Kush eshte vendi qe na streson me shume?

----------


## yummy-girl

u te rente pika ku mi gjen keto temat ti muve:P

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

looool romeo

una per vete spitalet i kom inot...me acarojne..plus qe se duroj dot ate eren e spitalit...me ben me dhimbje koke

----------


## StormAngel

Ne te gjitha nga keto te lartepermendurat, sidomos kur ka kolone para teje apo dicka nuk vete si duhet.
Mirepo, puna mban vendin e pare ne rang listen time.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ne shkolle kur shkoj rri te gjitha oret dmth 7 ore ne dite. Pjesen tjeter te kohes, dmth shumicen e kaloj jashte neper qytet. Se kam qef te shetis dhe tshof e tnjof gjera dhe njerez te rinj { Dmth cuca }.

Shnet e pare.

----------


## yummy-girl

lool po mir kjo ca ka te bej me kete teme??:P

----------


## FsHaTaRi

romeooo ja ke zen frymen forumit lol sle me vend per njeri  :perqeshje:  Nejse une stresohem me shume ne pune me iken truri ,edhe spitaleve gjthsh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albi

une stresohem me shume ne stadium papappaapapap atje skam rahat fare

----------


## Ina_19

une per vete ne chat me shume...sidomos me ca tipa qe jane te padurushem...megjithate chatoj perseri...bye

----------


## ino89

pak e a shume ne chat me keto floodista qe nuk pushojne po filluan

----------


## OO7

*teeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Zariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee Shkolleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## yummy-girl

> *teeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Zariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee Shkolleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


hahaahahahahahahhahahhahahhaahhaha jam shkri me kete pse re ne shkoll u have fun xihesh e rrihet me ata ne shkoll:P

----------


## reni00

Tjeter,,, kur te tjeret me gerisin. +;

----------


## malli

Mua sme pelqen spitali , vetem atje stresohem shume.
 :kryqezohen:

----------


## vajza_pr

Valla vetem ne shpi me nejt shume kohe dhe me pas shuem mysafir,shopingu me qeteson

----------

